# Ist java Im kommen, oder im Rückgang



## bröggle (8. Dez 2003)

Auch wenn ich u.U kritik ernte
würde mich  mal eure Meinung dazu interessieren, denn ich habe oft mals das gefühl, das java kaum eingesetzt wird...
oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## StarSeven (8. Dez 2003)

Ich kenne mich nicht ganz so aus, aber ich denke durch z.B. Handygames ist Java nicht unpopulärer geworden.


----------



## AlArenal (8. Dez 2003)

Java ist doch im Grunde Grundlage aller großen Application Server (BEA Weblogic, Oracle 10AS, ...). Produkte, die für verschiedene Plattformen verfügbar sind, haben auch meist in Java geschrieben Tools dabei. So muss der Hersteller nich alles komplett anpassen. So sind z.B. die Frontends und viele (alle?) Tools für IBM DB2 und Oracle 8i/9i/10i in Java geschrieben.

Auch im Bereich verteilter Anwendungen ist Java stark. Wo es für den Normalo wenig präsent ist, ist auf dem Dektop. ABer auch hier ist, nichtzuöetzt dank der Open Source Community, viel passiert. Es gibt in Java geschrieben Online-Games und im Bereich der Java-Entwicklung selbst ist im Grunde alles in Java geschrieben (Eclipse, NetBeans, ArgoUML, ...).

Mit zunehmender Vernetzung nimmt m.E. auch die Präsenz von Java zu, da die Sprache immer an vorderster Front ist, wenn es darum geht die neuesten Technologien zu unterstützen. Und wie ja hier bereits geschriben wurde, ist Java auch mit der Micro Edition auf den neuen Handhelds und Handys vertreten und beide sind Vertreter von Wachstumsmärkten.


----------



## me.toString (9. Dez 2003)

Ich denke, dass Java in der grossen bunten Desktop-Welt kaum eine Rolle spielt ... bzw. spielen wird.
... es ist einfach zu langsam ( ich hab hier 'nen 600MHz-Rechner ... und das starten einer Swing-Applikation dauert echt ewig !! ) und man kann nicht direkt auf die Hardware zugreifen ... und so lange Mikrosaft mit 95% den Desktop-Markt mit seinem ( tollen ?? ) Windoof beherscht, wird sich da nix ändern - wenn's schon wegen der VM vor Gericht geht ... !! Natürlich kann man alles nachinstallieren ... aber für den Otto-Normalverbraucher ( und das sind bestimmt 99% aller User ?! ) ist es inakzeptabel, erst irgendwas zu installieren ( wer weiss denn was 'ne VM ist ) und dann erst kann das Java-Programm laufen ... 
Allerdings im WebBereich hat Java klar die Nase vorn ... aber da sitzen ja auch keine Otto-Normalverbraucher sondern leute die sich damit auskennen ... und die schätzen halt Java.

Nun ja ... das soll erstmal reichen ...


----------



## AlArenal (9. Dez 2003)

@ehli75:

Das mit dem Installieren der VM ist so nicht ganz richtig. Man kann das JRE mit seinem Programm bundlen und über ne .exe starten, nen schönen Installer drumrum und fertig ist die Laube. Diesen Nachteil sehe ich in der Form also nicht.


----------



## Nobody (11. Dez 2003)

java ist ganz klar im kommen.

wird weiterentwickelt und in sachen performance hat sich einiges getan.
die lesbarkeit ist echt gut und erleichtert das einarbeiten in andere codes ungemein.

um nochmals auf die performancezurück zu kommen:
programme sind so schnell, wie sauber der programmierer dies tut. zb ist für zahlen die nur 2 werte einnehmen kein int oder gar double wert nötig. selbiges kann sich auf viele bereiche ausweiten lassen.


----------



## Josty_de (12. Dez 2003)

Hallo,

wenn ich die Konkurrenz zu Java sehe, dann fällt mir direkt Microsofts .NET Technologie ein.
Doch diese ist noch in den Anfängen, auch wenn sie schon recht weit sind.
Da Java schon viel ausgereifter ist, wird es auch noch länger Einsatz finden. Man findet auch zu fast jedem Problem eine Java-Lösung 
Ich hoffe es zumindest 

Markus


----------



## Neral (10. Feb 2004)

also was java performance angeht hat sich echt viel viel veraendert und es kann sogar auf 600mhz rechner laufen, wer hat diese aber heut zutage noch als desktop rechner ?  man muss uptodate bleiben.
und die VM muss jetzt von ms auf winxp mitgeliefert werden soweit ich in erinnerung habe.

wo ich das problem sehe, ist dass c# ein starker gegner sein wird und ms alles dransetzen wird dies auch durch zu setzen da wir wirklich im windows zeit alter leben  (java desktop system wie ist das eigentlich ?)


----------



## AlArenal (10. Feb 2004)

Neral hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also was java performance angeht hat sich echt viel viel veraendert und es kann sogar auf 600mhz rechner laufen, wer hat diese aber heut zutage noch als desktop rechner ?



Es spricht auch technisch nichts dagegen es auf einem 1 Hz Rechner laufen zu lassen. Etwas zäh vielleicht, aber geht.

Hier auf der Arbeit muss ich derzeit nach Ausfall übergangsweise auf nem 350 MHz PII entwickeln.. das geht voll ab, ist aber nicht so schlimm, wie man meinen könnte. Wichtiger als MHz ist RAM.



> man muss uptodate bleiben.



Sehe ich nicht so. Daheim arbeite ich an 1400 MHz und 1 GB SD-RAM. Up-to-date? Sicher nicht.. aber von mehr MHz erledige ich meine Arbeit auch nicht schneller...


----------



## bygones (10. Feb 2004)

außerdem hat sich java schon so entwickelt, so dass die Entwickler ziemlich auf Performance und Einfachheit zielen.

Was ich z.B. von Java 1.5 erfahren habe sollen u.a. die Swing Schnelligkeit und eben die Vereinfachung verbessert haben.

Daher sehe ich den großen Vorteil in java darin, dass es immernoch weiterentwickelt wird


----------



## Samurider (11. Feb 2004)

Stell die gleiche Frage mal in einem anderen Forum und es wird böse aussehen


----------



## Tobias (14. Feb 2004)

Ich hab es getan:

http://www.masterportal24.com/cgi-bin/yindex.cgi?board=cafe&action=display&num=11692&start=

mpG
Tobias


----------



## tomkruse (14. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Vor allem hat Java auch im mobilen Bereich die Nase, denn gegen J2ME hat Microsoft bis jetzt nichts entgegengesetzt und ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch nicht sonderlich scharf auf Handys mit .net-Framework 

Ich denke, durch die Micro Edition hat Java noch mal ordentlich an Popularität gewonnen und wird das auch noch weiterhin tun.

Cu - Tom.


----------

